
People liked my idea and execution but few signed up. How do I solve this? - axdhi
Our first reddit post had like 80 upvotes and more than 200 people visited our site but only 1 person signed up. We made an update post and we told our friends. While we got a few more users out of this, none of them are active users.<p>At first, we thought that the reason why people don&#x27;t continue to use our app was because maybe the idea was good but the product was not. But when we asked our friends and our users for feedback they said that while 1 or 2 little things needed to be changed(which we did), the app was really nice. So, now we have no clue what to improve on while trying to look for product market fit.<p>Also people don’t even sign up to my app even though they say they are interested let alone use it on a daily basis.<p>We are out of ideas right now on how to grow. So how did you get your first users and how did you make them stay? What platforms can you use to get users? So far, we have only used reddit and asked our friends. None of which worked well.So any advice is appreciated.Thank you
======
codingdave
> Our first reddit post...

There's your problem. Reddit is great for traffic, but terrible for
conversions. Much as I dislike Facebook for everything else, I got the most
conversions from participating in discussions on Facebook, getting known by
the groups, and sharing updates there.

I'm not saying you'll have the same experience. Each product will find its own
niche for marketing. A product I spent years on got many of its conversion
through radio. Everything is worth trying. Keep trying different channels and
figure out for yourself where your audience is responsive.

------
verdverm
Check out [https://cortes.design](https://cortes.design)

Messaging is key, who are your target customers? Where are they?

Definitely join YC Startup School, link at the bottom every HN page.

Can you post a link?

------
h2odragon
Your friends and family don't want to offend you. You need people who dont
care if they make you feel bad.

First step is being more forward about it; understood you don't want to be
self promoting here just asking for help on the meta-problem of how to
promote: still appropriate to have your one or two sentences of "This is why
we're better than sex and everyone who doesn't use us shouldn't bother
procreating." with a link to show what you're talking about.

------
logari
You are falling into the "build it and they will buy" trap. Supply-side
marketing only when the product is disruptive, like an IPad, or smart phone.

Otherwise, you need very compelling reasons than just liking to create
customers. This is because when people say they "like" something, they are
mostly not sure exactly why. It could be an emergent effect from various
causes.

If they use it but don't convert to buyers, the problem maybe that they don't
think your product is valuable enough to warrant money expenditure. Either
your marketing message is weak, or there are too many rivals offering similar
value; or in a less likely case, your product doesn't solve the problem it was
designed to solve.

It is hard to know what to do next given limited information in your question,
but a general solution would be survey your customers for what would make them
pay for it...and if not, why. You could also keep reaching audiences and hodl
while improving and tinkering. Sometimes these things take time.

------
retprogramisto
What type of app/product?

You need to let users know why the app will be useful to them, what they can
use the app for, and why your app is better/easier/faster/cheaper than their
current solution. Infographics, Youtube videos, examples, reviews and customer
stories can help here.

Maybe add referral bonus (referrers earn a percentage of sale profits, entry
in giveaway, or app credits/coupons per active referred user)?

If there is any community/forum/social network for your app's market (e.g.
Bitcointalk for crypto) you can advertise there. Likewise you could ask your
market what type of platform/app would help them, then add those features to
your app.

